# overclocked system info required



## the_aware (Jan 2, 2009)

Info required
which is better for gaming an overclocked e7200 or an e8400
also a good non igp mobo good for overclocking 
price range of mobo:below 5k;should support raid 0.
also if possible tell the freq that a normal aircooled cab can support for the above processors.


----------



## haider_up32 (Jan 2, 2009)

close ur eyes and buy an e7200 ..if possible wait for few moonths and then buy a e5200...e8x series is just a REAL WASTE of money for now


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 3, 2009)

E8400 e0 slb9j type processor overclock wonderfully but M0 slapc (I think) are common ones we get in the market and they overclock well. The good thing about e7200 is that even a toughest batch of e7200 can do atleast 3.5 ghz easily. I have asus p5q deluxe with bios 1611 and I managed to get it upto 4.2 ghz on default voltage. Though it was 3 hours orthos stable, with bit more voltage passed through I should be able to get it right. If you manage to get e8400 with e0 stepping its a good thing, or else its wasted. 
I am confused when you said "also if possible tell the *freq* that a normal aircooled cab" what frequency you talking about :-s


----------

